
The restoration of an old silent classic about Napoleon - smacktoward
https://www.theguardian.com/culture/2013/nov/29/how-we-made-napoleon
======
smacktoward
More information on the three-camera process Gance invented to shoot
_Napoleon_ ’s widescreen “triptych” sequences:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyvision](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyvision)

------
JSeymourATL
Related: 1927's 'Napoleon' Set for Grand Premiere >
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMlnRP3qOYE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMlnRP3qOYE)

------
roter
Saw this film as a child when it was coupled with the local symphony
orchestra. From the opening sequence snowball fight to the final scenes, this
was one of the most moving experiences of my life.

------
mmoez
A great essay about Napoleon and Gance:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dwRq-
STdlE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dwRq-STdlE)

------
bsaul
Anyone knows where i can find links to the incoming projection ? The link to
the royal festival hall is broken.

